# Are you making your parents' lives harder?



## k8steroonis (Jul 19, 2013)

I feel like becoming the way I am has made my parents' lives so much harder. My mom's becoming so much more forgetful and I know at least part of it has to do with her stressing because I'm really not okay. I feel bad that because I feel like a failure, I've also made my parents feel that way too.


----------



## Kirit3 (Jul 30, 2013)

I feel like I dump all my problems on my parents who can't handle it. They don't know anything about mental illness and don't know what I'm doing. So when I share anything with them they look like they're going to either cry or hit me. Once they hear it they just pretend they never heard it before since we don't talk about emotions in my family. 

I wish I can stop burdening my parents. I only want to talk to them about happy things and make them laugh.


----------



## Tomfoolery (Mar 31, 2012)

No. I do feel slightly guilty about being at home, but I try to help out every chance I get. I have a job, and a goal. I know I won't be at home forever. I get along well with my mum, and she understands social anxiety as she has it herself.


----------



## fm5827 (Mar 7, 2011)

Yes, and it does make me feel a bit guilty. I mean if it weren't for me their food would probably last a lot longer and the fact that they both don't earn that much makes it harder on them when they still have to support me. Hopefully once I finish my courses and can get a job I can move out so I'm no longer such a burden.


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

In a way, I feel like I do. I feel like my parents think I'm a failure because it has taken me a while to figure out what I want to do with my life. I'm a late bloomer in a lot of ways, especially in terms of becoming independent.


----------



## patcat94 (Sep 2, 2013)

I have always struggled with the idea that I am a burden to my parents. My mother suffers depression and my farther is a cancer survivor, so I grew up paranoid that my troubles were nothing compared to theirs and that I was nothing more than a cry baby. I now know that the most important thing is to help your parents and let them help you. I told my mother that she could talk to me about her problems and that I would try to help. She really opened up to me, and I felt useful. Later that week I asked if she could help me, and when I told her my problems, she was very upset. However, I know that that would be a normal reaction. I find that if you really try to let your parents open up to you, it becomes a lot easier for you to open up to them.


----------



## T Studdly (Jul 20, 2013)

I feel like a burden. They try to understand and it doesn't work out. They get tired of me being so sensitive and negative that I think they want to just throw me in a group home and forget about me.

If no one can stand me then mabye thats just the best choice...


----------



## Der Ubermensch (Oct 30, 2012)

My parents are both dead ! So...no ?


----------



## BALROG (Sep 5, 2013)

Luna Azul said:


> In a way, I feel like I do. I feel like my parents think I'm a failure because it has taken me a while to figure out what I want to do with my life. I'm a late bloomer in a lot of ways, especially in terms of becoming independent.


I CAN TOTALLY RELATE HERE LUNA.
Maybe my case is even worse.
I'm currently 23, not studying plus unemployed.
I'm a total failure and I don't even have a clue in what tho do with my life.
I only dare to dream about being independent, but my reality is way too far from it.
I know for a fact that my parents love me, but I know for a fact that they are utterly disappointed of me. And I know also that I make their lives way so much harder than they should be.

I've always been the "bad" kid, the spoiled one, the black ship, my older sister has always been the good one, the successful one, the perfect one 

I feel like s***.


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

My mother is the only one left alive and no. I am 26 and I do mostly all of her "motherly" duties minus cooking and errands.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

My parents made me this way, so I hope I am making their lives harder. I'm moving into my own apartment in a month, so I'll be out of their hair soon.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I feel I have made my mom's life a lot harder. Things were easier before I had my problems.


----------



## guitarmatt (Aug 13, 2009)

my parents both probably have SA and they are almost recluses- but they are really uptight and never want to talk about SA. Its constantly just faking happiness around them, which has become harder and harder. They pretty much deny their feelings and mine. 
I used worry that I was making their lives harder but not anymore. They aren't supportive at all and are constantly in denial about everything.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

yes, I've made them worry more than they have to for certain reasons...


----------



## RosettaWood (Aug 22, 2013)

k8steroonis said:


> I feel like becoming the way I am has made my parents' lives so much harder. My mom's becoming so much more forgetful and I know at least part of it has to do with her stressing because I'm really not okay. I feel bad that because I feel like a failure, I've also made my parents feel that way too.


Hi,
Do not think that way instead be pessimist. While you are thinking that you are being a not so good child for your parents, why not take action to be the opposite one. You can always be what you want to be if you are willing to give up the belief that you can't.
-Rosetta


----------



## rayrae7 (Aug 26, 2013)

I feel like that all the time. My mom is always really stressed too, but worst of all I sorta convinced everyone that i wanted to move because, well school sucks when you don't talk to anyone, and now basically everyone hates me. The worst part is that my brother, who i am really close to, has not made any friends or talked to anyone and i just really DON'T want him to end up like me.


----------



## patcat94 (Sep 2, 2013)

I don't think it is ever a good idea to move out before you are ready. You could end up making your life a lot harder unnecessarily, and your parent's to if you need to move back in.


----------



## Just Stardust (Sep 18, 2013)

I know I'm a failure, but I've had a lot of situational circumstances and obstacles that hindered any chance of success. As much as I help, it ends up costing me trouble and I resent her for the choices she made and it mirrors the choices I make. It festers into hate and I don't want to be that kind of person, but it's hard to let go when I am underappreciated or even blamed for the sacrifices I make. I wish I was a better person, I wish I never dissapointed people, but all I ultimaely am is a series of mistakes and memories. I don't know if she'll ever know which one of us hurts more.


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

Yes. I know I make my mom cry all the time because of my depression. They worry about me constantly. But not in the normal, "is she going to get a good job and be happy and blah blah blah" way. But the, I'm afraid-she's-going-to-jump-off-a-bridge way. It takes a toll. I feel terrible.


----------



## VeMuñeca (Sep 5, 2013)

Don't feel that way  I feel that way at times about me being in college wasting my mom's money and still unsure of what I want to do. My mom assures me that I am smart and education money is never a waste.


----------



## SmokeGem (Mar 19, 2013)

RelinquishedHell said:


> My parents made me this way, so I hope I am making their lives harder. I'm moving into my own apartment in a month, so I'll be out of their hair soon.


same


----------



## Archeron (Aug 11, 2013)

By existing,yes.
If it wasn't for me,they would be divorced and happy,not playing this charade over and over again.


----------

